# treasure trooper



## whitesid (Jan 26, 2008)

does anyone on here go on treasure trooper?


----------



## Smitty (Feb 2, 2008)

If you don't mind me askin, what's a treasure trooper?


----------



## whitesid (Feb 3, 2008)

its a website that you can do paid surveys and cash offers. then what ever you make they will send you the check for it.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 4, 2008)

Sounds very nice and easy. I'm afraid of anything nice and easy. The last time I was involved in a click and pay by banner we created a batch file to shake the mouse and visit websites while we were not using the computer. We were getting paid based on how long we stayed online, but cannot be idle. Tell me how it pans out for you.


----------

